# AFX Basement Racing in NYC



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Complients of TOMY AFX we had a Basement Racers event in NYC down in SOHO on Sept 30, 2010. A high end furniture manufacturer , Desiron, opened up their gallery to AFX slot car racing and what a Public Reltions event it was. A lot of fun seeing high end furniture buyers and their friends racing slot cars for fun. I had a great time and check out the pictures if you like.
http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd400/mr_aurora/Desirons Basement Racers/ :dude: Bob Beers


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Lets see, slot cars, booze AND hot chics!!!

Might've been your best day ever Bob!!!!

Looks like it was fun. Alot of people. Who is this guy and whats his story??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The cars look awsome Bob!!!! I want!!!!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Joe, check out ebay for an exclusive......*

Own part of the future of O-Goes-HO by purchasing the color test samples lot of six bodies, only 4 sets available. search seller mr_aurora :thumbsup:


----------



## penguineman (Apr 15, 2009)

looks like it was a lot of fun. wish we had people around here doing something like that. I think t would be a blast.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

First rate idea! Man, it looks like it was a lot of fun and a great turnout! The pics are awesome, too.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Looks nice. Hope you had fun. Looks like you did.

Randy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Faaaaabulouuuuuuus....*

... Looks like quite the soiree ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:... But wait... there's more... Sunday Oct 10th, as an encore it was just announced that newly discovered style and fashion designer *Mr. Bob *will be wrapping the entire Huntington Hilton in gold satin fabric. Everyone who is _anyone_ will be there. :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Definitely the place to be on 10/10/10 at 10:10 AM!!! :lol:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

had I known, I would have shown up... bummer


----------

